# Another P Died Today 11-12" Piraya *PICS*



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Since the Tern died a week ago, it was mentioned to me that he caught a Mycobacterial disease which would easily infect other Ps in my tank. My 10" Piraya was swimming aimlessy in the tank.. more wost then the rest. But the 11-12" Piraya suddenly got a fin rott in the tail fin. Days following, my whole tank went through a series of medicating. 1/2 tank was vaccumed with water change, treated with 5lbs of salt over a 3 day period, and gave Atrival suplements to help keep any bacterial/fungal from being transferred on.

All the Ps are now acting normal with the exception of the 11-12" Piraya. This morning he was swimming, as if helpless. Went to the store to get another ICU tank, but when I came back, gf ran out asnd told me that the Piraya just died and was floating in the top of the tank. After min of setting up the ICU tank, the Piraya just floated to the bottom and crocked.

I dont know what caused this but specimen will soon be delived to Frank for diagnosis. Im sorry to say that, I feel like Im gonna be taking a huge break from the hobby. After my Tern died and now a more pricey Piraya, my love for the hobby has been crushed. I really dont know if its me, or the hobby is giveing me hints. I have the best resources and average experience, but its just not working for me. 
I will post pics soon to show you guys how he looked before and after his death.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

omg that's terrible







sorry for your loss. not just the fish, but the $$$ too spent on a piraya that size.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and you just got this one huh????damn...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn that sux


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

weird I thought I answered this but a few replies have disappeared?









anyway, really sorry to hear about this









don't give up or take a break though, its natures way to dish out ups and downs, but in the long term nature always deals an even hand!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on May 29 2004, 05:26 PM
> Since the Tern died a week ago, it was mentioned to me that he caught a Mycobacterial disease which would easily infect other Ps in my tank. My 10" Piraya was swimming aimlessy in the tank.. more wost then the rest. But the 11-12" Piraya suddenly got a fin rott in the tail fin. Days following, my whole tank went through a series of medicating. 1/2 tank was vaccumed with water change, treated with 5lbs of salt over a 3 day period, and gave Atrival suplements to help keep any bacterial/fungal from being transferred on.
> 
> All the Ps are now acting normal with the exception of the 11-12" Piraya. This morning he was swimming, as if helpless. Went to the store to get another ICU tank, but when I came back, gf ran out asnd told me that the Piraya just died and was floating in the top of the tank. After min of setting up the ICU tank, the Piraya just floated to the bottom and crocked.
> ...


1. You're NOT God.

2. Sometimes S**t happens.

3. Losing a fish is sometimes the test we all need to make us better aquarists.

4. You have no control when it is a fishes time to go, particularly when dealing with parasites or diseases. You do the best you can, learn from it and GO ON.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> 1. You're NOT God.
> 
> 2. Sometimes S**t happens.
> 
> ...


 I understand that when loosing a fish, you tend to either let it get the best of you or face your problems and show the world that one incident cant get to you. But this has been my 3 biggest and most expensive Piraya. Your right Frank, loosing that Tern gave me the "ummph" to learn more and make me pick up new info... but after loosing 2 huge fish in less than 2 weeks, I feel like this hobby has got the best of me. But like you said, in other words.. dont cry over spilled milk. Learn more from it and go on!!









Here are some pics before and after the Piraya died.. Here he is shoaling with others with fin rott..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Shoaling with the 10" Piraya (he's on the bottom)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

White blotches on his face that appeared withhin 2 days..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

A closer pic..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought after treating with salt, he was on the path of recovery..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

An even closer look.. the blotches seemed to pop up more and more.. and trust me, they're not bites


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2 hrs later... this is what I come home to after going to the LFS to try and help treat him..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Too late..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a pic of it.. a great loss


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn Al that's a shame. Chin up buckaroo! The sad truth is it's all part of the hobby.



> dont cry over spilled milk.


I would hardly call it spilt milk. Milk is what, $3 a gallon?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The other thing Al, I warned you about the potential of the rest of your p's contracting this problem. I was hoping it wouldn't, but sorry it did. The other thing is, if you treat with the wrong medication, it can literally cause a quicker disease explosion as it puts your fish under additional stress.

As we discussed, this is something that was to be expected (unfortunately) once the problem was revealed. My hopes are that the rest of your fish do not contract the problem. Keep working on your water parameters, try not to add any more additional stress or medications. The whole thing with bacterial infections is making sure the bottom of the tank is kept vacumned and free of uneaten foods. Avoid sick feeder fishes at all costs, use vitamins as we discussed and this will help build the immune system in your fishes.

If any other fishes show any telltale signs of problems, immediately segregate them.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry bout the loss Al, they looked healthy when i was there.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm Al, sorry for such a big loss.







I know that no matter what happens, you love this hobby too much to leave or give up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

alexm said:


> weird I thought I answered this but a few replies have disappeared?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could have sworn i gave my condolences. Anyways sorry rhom i know how it sucks to lose fish, But it will get better. Hang in there man it always looks grim after a death with a fish as cool as the two you lost.







Good luck rhom i hope the rest of your fish are ok.
Hey rhom i would throw a uv sterilizer on there.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

its always the most expensive ones that die thats why i got out of the pygo and now only have one large boring rhom







but a lot less work sorry for your loss it hurts


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Al, again you, eh?
















I'm really sorry about your loss, but don't give up, man: live and learn is the motto


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

OMG














That's terrible news, but we all know you love the hobby too much to leave. Things will get better with time. Just take good care of the pygos you have now with more TLC and attention. Sorry for you loss rhom.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sucks dude


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nah, I dont think Ill be leaving. Maybe you guys are right.. I do have much love for the hobby, and this other bump in the road should help me to become getting even better in knowing about my Ps.

Aside from the current treatment my tank is going through at the moment, I will upgrade to an even bigger and better filteration, and will soon give Ash a call when his new shipment comes.

Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I am so sorry to hear of the loss Al. Stick in there buddy!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nah, I dont think Ill be leaving. Maybe you guys are right.. I do have much love for the hobby, and this other bump in the road should help me to become getting even better in knowing about my Ps.
> 
> Aside from the current treatment my tank is going through at the moment, I will upgrade to an even bigger and better filteration, and will soon give Ash a call when his new shipment comes.
> 
> Thanks you guys!!!


 Thats the rhomzilla we know!


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm sorry about your loss but I'm glad you decided to go on and give this is hobby another try. We're with you all the way.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That is why i buy my fish as small as i can. That really sucks man, I cant wait for my shoal to grow that big if i am lucky.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> omZilla Posted on May 31 2004, 06:11 AM
> Nah, I dont think Ill be leaving. Maybe you guys are right.. I do have much love for the hobby, and this other bump in the road should help me to become getting even better in knowing about my Ps.
> 
> Aside from the current treatment my tank is going through at the moment, I will upgrade to an even bigger and better filteration, and will soon give Ash a call when his new shipment comes.


Now that's a true hobbyist!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Aside from the current treatment my tank is going through at the moment, I will upgrade to an even bigger and better filteration, and will soon give Ash a call when his new shipment comes.
> 
> Thanks you guys!!!


Before you go out shopping for P's (I know it can be tempting) you need to figure out whats causing the problem. My advice would be to get your 240 filtration dialed in. Even with a new a better filtration system you have to give it time to establish and create beneficial bacteria. Otherwise you'll fall into the same cycle. Its better to wait and let the 240 establish itself. Ive got a 240 on order and it may be a couple months before I introduce my tern shoal in them. Befoer then I will place a couple natts to get it going.







Save some of the ones you got to get it going.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss... How are the other fish doing with the salt treatment? Unfortunately, salt is not very good at treating Mycobacterial infections (if that is what your piraya died from).

Also, I'm glad you are not giving up on the hobby. Everyone loses fish... I recently lost a shipment of pretty expensive fish, and no matter what I did, I just saw them wilt away. Live, Learn, and Move On.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's one of the biggest problems is not knowing where it originates from. Parasites once embedded can trigger a host of disease related problems that showup as a diseases of the flesh. So does bad water and stress. Once the body/organs begin to breakdown either through injury of parasite, then it becomes a mix match of problems to identify and no single cause.

What everyone should be aware of is that fishes are susceptible to a host of problems. Only through vigilience, observation and knowing your fishes helps. By knowing your fishes, looking at them daily and observing changes in skin and fins can you have a headstart in spotting trouble. Always take the time to go over your fishes body looking for tell tale problems that might escape notice any other time. One thing we must all remember is that parasites are always present in water. Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they are not there.

As DonH knows, I'm a strong advocate against feeding live feeders. Particularly gold fish because of the thiamin inhibitors these fish produce. Many of the diseases are often associated with vitamin deficiency. Fishes get vitamins from the foods they eat and minerals absorbed via the liver. If the fishes are fed improper foods this can trigger problems, much the same way that feeding fishes that are diseased or parasite plagued can invade your healthy fish.

I hope that Al will have success in correcting the problem.


----------

